# news in on melatonin tan



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

apparently if you snort it

it doesnt give you the sides such as flushes and bad stomachs

i no a few people doing it

dont use the stuff myself


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

The nasal spray you mean?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

no mate the powder thats acutally in the vial dont no how you measure the dosage but theres people saying there doing it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol fk that, I like having a tan but im not THAT bothered about it :lol:


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

that gives a new meaning to brown nosing:lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Melanotan not melatonin mate - melatonin helps you sleep.

From what I've read, it's not very effective to snort it. Peptides need to be injected to work properly - just like GH, IGF etc.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

glanzav said:


> apparently if you snort it
> 
> it doesnt give you the sides such as flushes and bad stomachs
> 
> ...


Yea I heard if you spray it up your ar$e you go a nice shade of brown :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

brown nose haha


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how would you measure it out though

i might have a line before work ha


----------



## bigtomo (May 17, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Yea I heard if you spray it up your ar$e you go a nice shade of brown :lol: :lol: :lol:


i dont need to spray nothing up there to get that effect :laugh:


----------

